# just picked up a 1 hour block



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

What could it be? 19 bucks 1 hour block..
Was fishing for my shift tomorrow and 3 minutes before normal release I picked up this random block.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

LOL... I saw that block. You must live very close to the WH.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah but how many miles would you have to drive for that block?


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> LOL... I saw that block. You must live very close to the WH.


Def took one for the team on this one. 90 miles round trip. 3 boxes. Now I know what a one hour block is on a Sunday evening


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> Def took one for the team on this one. 90 miles round trip. 3 boxes. Now I know what a one hour block is on a Sunday evening


oh and 3 different addresses that took exactly 1 hour to delivery. And then I was an hour awAy from home when finished


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> Def took one for the team on this one. 90 miles round trip. 3 boxes. Now I know what a one hour block is on a Sunday evening


I applaud you sir. Anything under 3 in logistics is never worth it. I got a 2 hour with 4 packages during rush hour. Took me 2 hours just to make that fourth delivery.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I applaud you sir. Anything under 3 in logistics is never worth it. I got a 2 hour with 4 packages during rush hour. Took me 2 hours just to make that fourth delivery.


Life lessons! 2.50 an hour after gas


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

The lesser you get, the more you drive. LUL


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

When I first started out I didn't even realize they offered anything less than 4 hour blocks. This was the 3rd or 4th block I'd ever grabbed and I grabbed it quickly so not to lose it to somebody else, without looking at the details I just assumed it was a 4 hr block. So when I got to the warehouse and only got 4 packages to deliver I thought I hit the jackpot. They were all to businesses a bit spread out and required about 45 miles of driving and about 2.5 hours of my time. It was only later in the day when I checked my Earnings that I realized it was a 1 hour block. I was pretty PO'd and e-mailed support to request an adjustment. I actually got an e-mail back that seemed like it wasn't automated, telling me they would look into it and get back to me. But I never heard back from them after that and just decided to let it go.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> When I first started out I didn't even realize they offered anything less than 4 hour blocks. This was the 3rd or 4th block I'd ever grabbed and I grabbed it quickly so not to lose it to somebody else, without looking at the details I just assumed it was a 4 hr block. So when I got to the warehouse and only got 4 packages to deliver I thought I hit the jackpot. They were all to businesses a bit spread out and required about 45 miles of driving and about 2.5 hours of my time. It was only later in the day when I checked my Earnings that I realized it was a 1 hour block. I was pretty PO'd and e-mailed support to request an adjustment. I actually got an e-mail back that seemed like it wasn't automated, telling me they would look into it and get back to me. But I never heard back from them after that and just decided to let it go.


Yes I had never heard of 1 hour blocks. And I wasn't about to complain. Just let it go. Wouldn't want to get flagged as trouble and get no work
Even though they have to know this route would be a loss to anyone even if they live close to wh


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> Def took one for the team on this one. 90 miles round trip. 3 boxes. Now I know what a one hour block is on a Sunday evening


YOU SURE DID. My thought when I saw that was, OK ... I'm going to drive 30 or so miles to East WH, pick up a 2-3 packages, then drive 25-30 miles East (like to Yucaipa or Beaumont) deliver the packages, then have a 55 mile drive back home.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> YOU SURE DID. My thought when I saw that was, OK ... I'm going to drive 30 or so miles to East WH, pick up a 2-3 packages, then drive 25-30 miles East (like to Yucaipa or Beaumont) deliver the packages, then have a 55 mile drive back home.


My thought was, it has to be close to wh. Why else would they only release an hour block? Wrong! Lol


----------

